# RIP Phoenix



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

had to have my rat phoenix put to sleep today...will miss him like crazy... RIP baby...sleep tight


----------



## mike15 (Mar 30, 2007)

im sorry to here about your loss!


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Awww.... Sorry hun. 

We have a velvet gecko called phoenix, it's a great name.


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

Awww hun im ss....rats are adorable and i go to pieces when one of mine dies so i know how u feeling

r.i.p


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

im really gutted,was horrible last night not being able to go and get him for a cuddle


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p fuzzy one


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*Awww hun i'm so sorry for your loss  *


----------



## Binksy (Mar 30, 2007)

So sad when a loved one goes.


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

Suprising how attatched people become to animals which others deem useless. RIP Phoenix  I am sure you will be lovd forever,in the rat wheel in the sky. 

Really sorry for your loss, I hope it will heal over time.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

sorry to hear that chin up


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

RIP xxx


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

r.i.p


----------

